# Cedar plug trolling jigs



## mmayo (Mar 27, 2015)

I have had a plan to make a "cedar plug" like trolling jig for a while and finally tried it. I made these three just to get a feel for how to get started. I used red cedar, Padauk and purple heart. 







I have tried various spare brass tubes to get the protective end cap to work. It starts with a four ounce egg sinker ( this one is a two ounce ) to make the head and a pen blank for the body. BLO and CA was used as a finish, but traditionally they are unfinished cedar.






The large hook goes like this.






Here are three sizes of cedar plugs for sale at a tackle store rigged.






We'll see if they catch fish this summer.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 3, 2015)

With a plan and a little practice, they look better and more uniform. Last one not turned and none have BLO/CA yet.


----------



## mmayo (May 5, 2015)

*A little practice has refined the product*

I have shipped 20+ and have paid orders for another 40 on my workbench!  My email brings a new order almost daily.  Who knew?  If I ever sell high end pens this fast I might run for political office...NAH!







They are a good chance to refine the BLO / CA that seems to seal the wood and deepen the color, but is not too pretty as pure CA.  Several folks are purists and have insisted on unfinished.  Same price, so I figure OK the customer is right.


----------



## mmayo (Jun 10, 2015)

Just shipped my 130th plug today with three on order.  Even with this success, I am anxious to turn a pen.  After making 260 tenons, bring on the Euro/Designer/etc. I will happily make your tenon.


----------



## 79spitfire (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## hanau (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice job, Hope you sell a lot more.


----------



## mmayo (Aug 2, 2015)

Happy 200th cedar plug!  

Yes, somehow I have managed to get 49 people to purchase 200 of my cedar plugs.  My price has not and will not make me rich, but I am getting to be more efficient. I have added safety equipment to my shop (a cutoff sled with hold downs) and some nice new carbide tools.  I found AZ Carbide for buying carbide replacements - they rock.

 This is the last order for 18 plugs 5", 6" and 7' in overall length in process.





Here are a couple 7" models finished.






The best news is that I get to make an ebony wood Jr. Gent II this week too.


----------



## mmayo (Sep 20, 2015)

The number of plugs ordered just for display has steadily increased, who knew?  Here are a couple of higher end models.






Wood makes me smile...


----------

